# how do i put a shaft adp onto shaft



## markgs (Oct 9, 2013)

I have bought a shaft and shaft adaptor, what adhesive do i use to glue it? any tips or shall i just give it to a pro?


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 9, 2013)

Personally I'd give it to the pro for the sake of a couple of quid.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 9, 2013)

markgs said:



			I have bought a shaft and shaft adaptor, what adhesive do i use to glue it? any tips or shall i just give it to a pro?
		
Click to expand...

I have just used normal Araldite in the past and it works fine for me. Used it on my rescue last year and the head has not fallen off the shaft yet.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 9, 2013)

I believe there may be some tip-trimming required too - about 0.25" I think.

Araldite works fine.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 10, 2013)

You can get some 2 part resin in individual sachets for about gamola or fleabay


----------



## mab (Oct 11, 2013)

If you're local, I'd more than happy to lend a hand.

Firstly, I'm not comfortable using araldite; I use a purpose made shafting epoxy. This was a worthwhile purchase for me as I'm always tinkering, but I can see how Â£10-Â£15 might not be worthwhile if you only plan to do one club (may as well ask your pro to do it).

In terms of process, the following steps assume you have the correct shaft for the receiving adaptor (i.e. a 913h Surefit adaptor is .370 and the shaft to be inserted is .370 tip):

- make sure the inside of the adaptor sleeve is clean with any epoxy residue removed (a dremel tool would be useful here, otherwise scrape with a flat head screwdriver or similar and clean out)
- ensure the shaft is tipped the correct amount (i.e. cut the correct amount off the end); shaft manufacturer websites provide tipping instructions based on loft of the receiving club plus you will likely want to tip a further 0.5" for something like a 913h SureFit adaptor
- when cutting the shaft, wrap some masking tape around it first to prevent splintering then use a hacksaw or dremel
- if you have bought a pull, ideally you'll know what hybrid it was removed from and can calculate whether any additional tipping is required (note: you can obviously tip more, but not less; if you've bought a shaft pulled from a 24* hybrid and intend to install in your 17* hybrid then you're in a spot of bother)
- if shaft is new, make sure the tip is then prepped by removing the paint layer around 1"-1.5" up the shaft with a stanley blade
- if shaft is pulled, remove any epoxy from the outside using a stanley blade and make sure epoxy in the hole at the tip is drilled out (be careful not to damage the tip)
- dry fit the shaft making sure the shaft tip hits the bottom of the receiving hosel
- pop the ferrule on the shaft, apply epoxy to the first inch or so of the shaft all the way arround, apply epoxy to the inside of the receiving adaptor and insert the shaft into the adaptor with a smoth turning motion to encourage even dispersion of the epoxy
- holding the shaft, push the adaptor against a piece of wood on the ground to ensure the shaft hits the bottom of the adaptor and then push the ferrule down
- wipe any epoxy from the shaft / ferrule using paper towel and white spirit
- put the shaft somewhere warmish AND DON'T TOUCH IT FOR 24 HOURS

That's it. Good luck if you give it a go. 

Ps. you may need to butt trim to length. That involves removing the grip and trimming the shaft to length, which I can advise how to do as well if necessary, although saving grips is somewhat of a skill and I'm not good enough to guarantee it working every time.


----------

